# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  حنان ترك تطالب مؤلفا مصريا بالتراجع عن وصف الحجاب بالعادة البدوية

## الحصن نيوز

طالبت الفنانة المصرية حنان ترك المؤلف محمد صفاء عامر بالتراجع عن تصريحه الأخير، الذي قال فيه إن الحجاب عادة بدوية وليس له أساس في القرآن أو السنة، في الوقت الذي دافع فيه المؤلف عن تصريحاته بتأكيد دراسته لأصول التشريعات الإسلامية.

وفي تصريحات خاصة   أكد صفاء عامر أنه لم يتراجع عن تصريحاته التي أدلى بها في أثناء استضافته في نادي "روتاري"، حول أن الحجاب ليس فريضة شرعية وليس سنه نبوية، بل هو مجرد عادة بدوية ليس أكثر أو أقل وأن الحجاب ليس له علاقة بالدين.

وأضاف عامر أنه قال رأيه الشخصي المستند فيه على دراساته العليا في التشريعات الإسلامية، متابعا "لن أتراجع عن هذه التصريحات، كما طالبني البعض؛ لإيماني العميق بها ولا أحد يستطيع أن يسيطر على قناعاتي، ومع احترامي لرجال الدين، وكل محجبة سواء في الوسط الفني أو غيره، فأنا إنسان مسلم عاقل وعلى دراية بما أقول".


خانه التعبير 

من جانبها، أكدت الفنانة حنان ترك أنها اندهشت من هذه التصريحات "لأنها لا تخرج من مؤلف كبير مثل الأستاذ محمد صفاء عامر.

وأضافت "أعتقد أنه قد خانه التعبير، وبصفه عامة، فأنا حزينة على هذه التصريحات؛ لأن الحجاب لا جدال فيه وفرضه الله سبحانه



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

